# odd mile



## cornculapte

Am gasit asocierea _odd miles_ şi am observat că se mai foloseşte pe ici pe colo. Presupunând că nu e vorba despre _mile ciudate, _indrăznesc să spun că e un fel de unitate de măsură (?) (seven-hundred-odd miles) folosită de americani. Există vreun echivalent în română? O traducere, ceva?


----------



## farscape

Este un idiom: ceva/un pic mai mult decât...

See: http://www.aviationdictionary.com/definition/odd.html
" 

 indicating a number a little greater than the  approximate number given.  Usage: it is 60-odd miles to our destination  it is a little more than 60 miles to our destination
 "

Later,


----------



## cornculapte

Mersi farscape.


----------



## hersko1

Bunà,
Aşadar, este de remarcat că asocierea nu este între _odd_ şi _miles_ ci între _număr_ şi _odd_
My attempt "puţin peste şapte sute de mile".


----------



## cornculapte

Ai dreptate hersko1. Mersi.


----------

